
Nvidia: How Our Deep Learning Tech Taught a Car to Drive - Osiris30
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2016/05/06/self-driving-cars-3/
======
HoopleHead
Well done.

Now. How about fixing your Linux video drivers?

